
Ask HN: Which alternative HN clients are worth using? - flaviuspopan
Vanilla HN has its charm, but I&#x27;m curious to know which remakes are worth using as a replacement? I&#x27;ve seen a few posted around here done in Angular&#x2F;React&#x2F;Vue&#x2F;Etc. but there doesn&#x27;t seem to be a comprehensive list. Recommendations appreciated! Enjoy your weekend and thanks for reading!
======
qubex
I use MiniHack for iOS. It isn't perfect but it's the best I've come across.

[https://appsto.re/it/UtFNL.i](https://appsto.re/it/UtFNL.i)

------
mtmail
similar question from 5 days ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14684105](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14684105)

~~~
flaviuspopan
Perfect, thanks!

